# Can you help me identify this purse's style name?



## melozburngr (Aug 14, 2009)

It is Kate Spade, and I want to sell it, but I lost the tags!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is relatively small, 8-9" and very thin- like 1" thick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this it?

NIB KATE SPADE NY LEATHER EVAN SAVONA WALLET WRISTLET - eBay (item 160310071428 end time Sep-11-09 18:14:09 PDT)

NEW AUTH KATE SPADE GOLD EVAN SAVONS CLUTCH NEW IN BOX - eBay (item 310161473955 end time Sep-11-09 05:51:05 PDT)


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 14, 2009)

nope, this one is slightly bigger than that one (I almost bought that one once too) and mine has a strap that can fit over the shoulder. Thanks though!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I see now...it is the Savona Style...I just don't know ...maybe small/medium Savona Hobo


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2009)

Kate Spade's site identifies this type as "short handle" and under Bluefly as "shoulder bag"

short handle at kate spade

I would list it as a over the shoulder bag, but list dimensions, especially the strap part.


----------



## prelovedyyc (May 23, 2017)

Hi. Please help me identify these Kate Spade purses. I am looking to re-selling them but the Kate Spade agent I spoke to was of absolutely no help. Thanks in advance!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



and


----------



## DaphneTaylor (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't know the name. But yes its nice


----------

